# Any Addict owners with riding experience of Colnago or Pinarello?



## miurasv (Jun 4, 2010)

Currently I have a 2008 Addict R4 with Ultegra/Dura Ace and Ksyrium Elite wheels. Now I'm thinking of getting a Colnago CLX 2.0, CX 1 or EPS or a Pinarello Prince. My question is, to those who have riding experience of the Addict and the Col/Pin bikes, will they give much of an improvement in performance over my Addict? I would be very disappointed if they do not, or are just a side step, given the cost of these bikes. If they don't perform any better please let me know. Thanks in advance for any info which will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## MHeye (Jan 18, 2012)

I know this is soooper late but just got an addict and coming from a colnago (CLX) i must say i'm a little dissapointed. I got an addict R2 '09 to replace my CLX and am coming in a 58cm. I'm a 6'0" rider thats inbetween a 56 and 58. The addict rides like a truck IMHO. not supper stiff but not stiff enough. responsive but the non-sloping geometry makes it a slow sprinter. And top it off its cracked at the infamous front derailleur tab..POS! I got it used and i know scotts not gonna help me out (dealer gave me the cold shoulder). Not impressed with the ride quality, build quality, paint/looks (looks like generic bike..not high end..there are some cool small details in the paint which i'm slowly startying to like but...) and geometry (debatable but why not give it some slope). Probably gonna get a G5..Ebayers beware.. ask ahead if the Addict seller has checked for the front der crack area. And in term of ride quality comapred to my cold colnago..Can't compare, my CLX was compliant, stiff where it needed to be and just a good ride quality. Colnagos not the lightest girl at the ball but neither is my fat ass so there. Again ride quality could be the fact that the Addict 58 cm is a little big (though the measurements line up with my old bike) and maybe a 56 would feel snappier but considering the Additct is top-o-the-line i was pretty disapointed.


----------

